# Breakaway Switch Wiring



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I started de-winterizing the Outback today and went to install my batteries.
While I was putting them in, I started looking at the junction box on the front of the trailer.
I realized that the wires for the breakaway switch are feeding into the box through two small holes with no protection from the rough edges.









one of these wires is hot all the time and could short against the box and cause the breaker to trip.
The other wire becomes hot if you have a disaster and lose the trailer. If it were to short to ground, you would never know it until you lost the trailer and the brakes failed to activate.
At any rate, it just didn't looke good to me, So I re-did it.









I re-reouted the wires into the box using a new connector with a rubber bushing in it and covered the wires in some split loom.
Something about a hot wire rubbing right on the sharp metal edge of a box just isn't right to me.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Looks good. Did you also replace the wire nuts in the 4 square box. They look like a wiring problem in the making.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Good catch Jim, I will be checking mine, and most likely correcting it in the next few weeks, as the last of the white nasty stuff is melting off this weekend.

Tim


----------



## CrazyDan (May 13, 2006)

Great stuff. It's on my to do list!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice job Jim








I'll have to check mine also

Don


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

Good job Jim

I cannot believe this would pass a safety inspection prior to shipping









Will be looking at ours too!


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Looks good. Did you also replace the wire nuts in the 4 square box. They look like a wiring problem in the making.


The wires for power had blue wire nuts with silicone inside them.
The tail lights and stuff had orangw wire nuts with no protection.
I left them for now because I plan to add some reverse lights at some point and I'll re-do it all then.
Truth be told, that entire junction box really needs to replaced with a weather proof box. Thats really not the correct box for this application.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Great catch Jim. I will be checking mine today.

Leon


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Katrina said:


> Truth be told, that entire junction box really needs to replaced with a weather proof box. Thats really not the correct box for this application.


You're absolutely right. That box belongs inside a wall in a weathertight building, where there is no moisture to corrode things. Look at the type of j-boxes that are used in your car or truck. Automotive j-boxes are much better, since they are sealed to prevent corrosion.

Of all the things I've seen on the Outback line, the lack of proper wiring is probably the worst. Another wiring trouble spot is the connection for the electric brakes: wire nuts hanging underneath near the backing plates. This is maybe standard for the industry, but still doesn't cut it.

Bill


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I still find it amazing that they don't use a weatherproof box for the connections. But after seeing some of the wiring it souldn't surprise me.

John


----------



## Adirondack Outbackers (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for the tip, I will also have to plan to change mine out









Jim


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Ours was wired the same way. I replaced the original box with a water resistant box right after we bought the trailer. I think you can see the new box in some of the photos in my trailer signature link. There is a photo of the original box and wiring.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Good catch. When you consider the movement of both the trailer and the TV connection lead its going to get you into trouble at some time. That should definitely be something done at the factory.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

I have been out there painting the rust spots and went to check. Ours is the same way---glad you caught it! Thanks for the help---


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

We've got a faulty connection in the contacts in our wiring harness and will have the dealer fix that this spring anyway. Likely we'll have them replace the J-box at that time AND address Jim's find too! Thanks for the heads up on this one!!!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow that it amazing it came form the factory that way. I'm glad you found that and I will check mine. If I have a 4 square and I;ll bet I do I will be changing it out with a water tight NEMA box soon. You know it is bad enough they used a 4 square outside but to drill 2 hole through it and stick wire through those holes with no grommets to protect the wires is a new low.

Bill


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

The unprotected holes used for the the wires is a little disturbing with the movement potential. Don't think that wiring detail even meets RVIA's very minimal standards.....but who is checking at the factory? Gilligan!

Thanks for bringing this to all of our attention.

Map Guy


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks for the info... I will be checking mine too.


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

Katrina said:


> I started de-winterizing the Outback today and went to install my batteries.
> While I was putting them in, I started looking at the junction box on the front of the trailer.
> I realized that the wires for the breakaway switch are feeding into the box through two small holes with no protection from the rough edges.
> 
> ...


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for posting this! As I see it, it's a disaster waiting to happen. Also, for those of you that have a battery disconnect, make sure it's connected before your trip! In the event of the TT separating from the TV, the emergency brakes will need that battery power to activate the emergency trailer brakes!

I checked our 2007 28KRS and found the same thing. I took a slightly different approach to the fix but all is pretty much the same. *< Check it out here >*


----------

